# Anyone up for RP?



## Legumba (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey guys! New here! Looking for a couple people who like to RP as well. Down for anything besides horror/dark themes.


----------



## Julen (Jul 7, 2016)

Sign me in fam!


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 7, 2016)

I might be up for this. ^ -^!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 7, 2016)

Sign me up, fella ! I enjoy light-hearted RPs as well


----------



## Nyapano (Jul 9, 2016)

I'd be up for that :i


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 9, 2016)

Legumba said:


> Hey guys! New here! Looking for a couple people who like to RP as well. Down for anything besides horror/dark themes.


Sure thing just hit me up in conversation.


----------



## Legumba (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for coming, everyone! Glad to have such a great turn out! Anyone have any ideas for what we could do?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 10, 2016)

Legumba said:


> Thanks for coming, everyone! Glad to have such a great turn out! Anyone have any ideas for what we could do?


Slice-of-life RPs to get us to know each other better : 3


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 10, 2016)

Vore, maybe, unless u don't like it. But if vore, keep it non-fatal oral. And try our best to keep it SFW.


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 11, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------

